# FMA IA-58 Pucara COIN.



## CharlesBronson (Jun 16, 2005)

El Comando en Jefe de la Fuerza Aérea Argentina presentó oficialmente a principios de 1968 los requerimientos al Area Material Córdoba para el proyecto y construcción del FMA IA-58 Pucará. La construcción del primer prototipo se inició en septiembre del mismo año, y realizó su primer vuelo el 16 de agosto de 1969. El primer prototipo fue equipado con dos turbohélices Garret TPE 331 de 904 hp, pero luego para los aparatos de serie se seleccionó el Turbomeca Astazou XVI-G, de 1021 hp., que accionan sendas hélices tripala de paso variable. El Pucará es el único avión producido por la Fábrica Militar de Aviones que entró en combate, ya que fue utilizado por la Fuerza Aérea Argentina en el conflicto por las Islas Malvinas. Es un biplaza de ataque y apoyo táctico de construcción enteramente metálica, y sus características generales son:

Envergadura 14,50 m; longitud 14,25 m; alto 5,36 m; superficie alar 30,30 m2; peso vacío 3.985 kg; peso máximo en despegue 6.625 kg; peso máximo en aterrizaje 5.800 kg; carga útil 2.640 kg; velocidad máxima a 3.000 m de altitud, 520 km/h; velocidad máxima en picada 750 km/h; velocidad máxima de crucero 485 km/h; velocidad ascensional a nivel del mar 18 m/s; distancia de despegue 420 m; distancia de aterrizaje 230 m; alcance normal 1.400 km; alcance máximo en vuelo ferry, 3.400 km.


Cuenta con dos asientos eyectables Martin-Baker Mk.6 A cero-cero. El armamento fijo está compuesto por cuatro ametralladoras FN Browning de 7,62 mm ubicadas a ambos lados del fuselaje y dos cañones HS 804 de 20 mm en la parte inferior de la nariz. Posee además tres pilones para transportar cargas externas por un peso total de 1.500 kg., pudiendo llevar bombas, coheteras o tanques de napalm. En la época del conflicto de Malvinas se realizaron pruebas para el lanzamiento de torpedos, que no prosperaron. Se realizaron ventas a Uruguay, Venezuela e Indonesia, sin contar los ejemplares capturados por los británicos en el conflicto del Atlántico Sur.

*Pucará con el esquema de camuflaje más común utilizado en el conflicto de Malvinas.*






*Un ejemplar presente en el Atlántico Sur armado con un contenedor ventral con 2 FN de 7,62 mm adicionales.*


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jun 16, 2005)

*En Tucumán: *

Hacia el año 1975 , Argentina estaba envuelta en una típica guerra de baja intensidad, contra guerrilleros que pertenecían a distintas agrupaciones de izquierda. 
Principalmente establecidos en el monte tucumano, es allí donde el Pucará fue desplegado por primera vez. El escaso número de aviones disponibles -sólo había 4 aviones en servicio- hizo que su participación fuera limitada sólo a tareas de exploración y apoyo. Al respecto no se conoce alguna acción en la que haya participado. El esquema utilizado era el estándar con el que salían de fábrica, es decir metal natural, tal como muestra el perfil del A-501.






*El conflicto limítrofe con Chile:* 

Hacia fines de 1978, dictadura mediante, los distintos conflictos limítrofes con la República de Chile se agravaron. Por ese motivo, todos los Pucará disponibles, incluídos los del Centro de Ensayos en Vuelo (C.E.V.), con todo su personal, fueron desplegados al sur de Argentina. Concretamente, los Pucará se dividieron en dos escuadrones: En la BAM Santa Cruz, en la provincia del mismo nombre, y en la BAM Fuerte General Roca, en la provincia de Río Negro. Dichos despliegues se realizaron a principio de diciembre de ese mismo año. La oportuna intervención del Papa Juan Pablo II evitó el conflicto, razón por la cual los Pucará del G3A fueron replegados a Reconquista, en la provincia de Santa Fe, en forma gradual. La última sección (2 aviones) regresó proveniente de Santa Cruz a mediados de enero de 1979. Para esta fecha la disponibilidad de máquinas era mayor (alrededor de 20 aviones), siendo la cadencia de entregas por parte de la FMA de uno por mes. Si bien existe escasa información acerca del esquema de pintura utilizado, las poquísimas fotos en blanco y negro nos permiten deducir que los últimos aviones salidos de fábrica estaban pintados de manera completa de un gris medio, así lo muestra la figura del A-557, mientras los primeros todavía conservaban el metal natural.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 30, 2005)

Alguien tiene el dato de cuantas Libras de empuje larga cada motor del Pucara ?
Garcias


----------



## CharlesBronson (Nov 30, 2005)

La verdad en empuje no te sabria decir, los motores tiene 975 hp de potencia.


----------



## JohnnyL (Jul 21, 2006)

Prefiero el OV-10 Bronco. 

Tambien, no hablo espanol, solo los pedacitos yo han escogido para arriba aqui y alli.


----------



## AngelC (Aug 11, 2006)

Me parece exelente tu nota conoces el caza todo tiempo que no se pudo fabricar en Argentina por falta de financiaciom el SAIA90 de Fabrica Militar de Aviones un avion parecido al F-18 Hornet con prestaciones y avionica de la casa Dornier la misma que diseño la avionica del Pucara y del Pampa


----------



## AngelC (Aug 11, 2006)

JohnnyL said:


> Prefiero el OV-10 Bronco.
> 
> Tambien, no hablo espanol, solo los pedacitos yo han escogido para arriba aqui y alli.


ElBronco no tiene la versatilida del Pucara y la posibilidad de estacionarse en vuelo lento para la caza de helicopteros como lo sufrieron los ingleses en la guerra de Malvinas


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 18, 2006)

Si, podriamos decir que el Puca es mas versatil, aunque el OV-10D tiene sensores electronicos mas avanzados.

Hay MUCHA mas informacion del IA-58 y sus variantes aqui mismo, in inglish

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modern/fma-ia-58-pucara-coin-aircraft-1599.html


----------



## AngelC (Aug 24, 2006)

Charles el =Pucara fue uno de los logrosw mas brillantes de nuestra fabrica militar de aviones y el unico de toda su produccion que intervino en acciones militares en distintos frentes (Colombia, Tailandia, etc) lastima que nuestro intelecto aeronautico fue destruido gracias a nuestros amigos del Norte a partir de 1990, y creo que sera muy dificil que lo recuperemos por mucho tiempo.
Mirando con espiritu de arqueologo de nuestros aviones los que me parecieron tambien exelentes aparatos fueron el IAe-DLL22 y el IA-30 Calqui.
Tambien hay unos cuantos proyectos que no prosperaron como el ultimo del los años 80 el caza de alta prestacion SAIA90 de Fabrica Militar de Aviones.


----------



## AngelC (Aug 24, 2006)

Me equivoque en el nombre del proyecto Calquin es F.M.A IA-24 Calquin y no
IA-30 que es un proyecto de modificacion del IA-24


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 24, 2006)

Es facil hecharles la culpa a los demas pero si hubo destruccion fue mas que todo por la incapacidad de pasar de la fase de prototipos a la produccion y tambien la enormes demores en la produccion d elos aparatos, 5 años para construir 4 aviones Pulqui II por ejemplo. 


El Ia-30 es el "Ñancu".


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 21, 2008)

*La guerra de Malvinas*

El día 2 de abril de 1982 las Fuerzas Armadas Argentinas retoman las Islas Malvinas, ese territorio tan caro al sentimiento nacional . Los Pucará del G3A llegaron el mismo día al aeropuerto de Puerto Argentino (Port Stanley) en escuadrilla (4 aviones), sus numerales eran: A-523, 529, 552 Y 556. A partir de ese momento dicho aeropuerto se constituyó en la BAM Malvinas. En los días siguientes el Escuadrón Pucará Malvinas se dedicó a familiarizarse con el terreno y el tipo de opraciones que llevarían a cabo. 






El reconocimiento ofensivo sería su principal modo de operación. El Escuadrón Pucará, al ser éste el único avión de combate de que disponía la Fuerza Aérea Argentina para operar en Malvinas, fue reforzado con 8 aviones más, lo cual llevó a 12 el total de máquinas. 


También se comenzó a buscar pistas alternativas para poder desplegar al nombrado Escuadrón Pucará, debido a la congestión de tráfico aéreo en la pista de Puerto Argentino, además del escaso lugar disponible para estacionar los aviones. El único lugar considerado apto para estas aeronaves fue un terreno ubicado en las cercanías de Puerto Darwin. En realidad, decir apto no significa ideal, ya que en realidad la pista estaba lejos de ser considerada de esa manera. 


La “pista” medía no más de 500 mts. Con una ondulación prominente, que si alguien observaba la carrera de despegue desde alguna de las cabeceras, apenas se podía divisar la parte superior de la cola del avión. Así, debido a lo áspero e irregular del terreno, cada despegue y aterrizaje constituían un enorme esfuerzo. A este lugar se lo denominó BAM Cóndor, quedando como una alternativa el uso de la BAN Calderón, que estaba en manos de la Marina, situada en la Isla Pebble. A partir del 24 de Abril el Escuadrón Pucará Malvinas, tal su nombre oficial, comenzó a operar en la “pista” de la BAM Cóndor, tarea que se intensificó hacia fines del mismo mes.

* 1º de Mayo:*

A pesar de que el jefe de la BAM Cóndor fue advertido de los ataques sufridos por la BAM Malvinas a las 4:44 y 8:00 de la mañana hora local, los defensores de la base antedicha fueron tomados por sorpresa, cuando a las 8:24 tres Sea Harriers del 800 Sqn del portaviones Hermes pasaron a gran velocidad y baja altura, lanzando bombas de racimo. Esto sucedía mientras el A-527 del Tte. Juckic ponía en marcha los motores, siendo alcanzado por una bomba, pereciendo el piloto y seis mecánicos. 

Como consecuencia del ataque tres aviones quedaron averiados y uno destruído. Ese mismo día se realizaron vuelos de patrulla sin resultados. La BAM Condor quedó inoperativa, y los Pucará fueron reestablecidos en la BAN Calderón. Fue allí donde el 15 de Mayo un golpe comando del 22° SAS destruyó 11 aviones, incluyendo 6 Pucará. Los escasos Pucará en servicio fueron finalmente establecidos en la BAM Malvinas. Otros aviones llegaron del continente, precisamente desde Comodoro Rivadavia, donde eran pintados antes del cruce a las islas. Cuando las tropas británicas comenzaron el asedio a Darwin , los Pucará fueron utilizados de forma intensa durante todo el sitio; destruyendo sitios de avanzada de los británicos, puestos de observación, realizando ataques a tropas, etc.







El 28 de mayo una sección de Pucará detectó, en las cercanías de Darwin, dos helicópteros Scout británicos. El A-537 del Tte. Giménez logró derribar a uno de ellos, mientras el otro Scout sufrió averías menores. El piloto argentino murió al estrellarse con su máquina contra unas elevaciones debido al mal tiempo. Con la caída de Darwin, los Pucará se establecieron definitivamente en la BAM Malvinas. Con el asedio a Puerto Argentino los Pucará se vieron nuevamente activos, utilizando cohetes de 68 mm. dispararon a blancos señalados por la artillería argentina, con resultados no tan inciertos, debido a que la respuesta británica no se hacía esperar cada vez que los aviones argentinos operaban. Finalmente, un último intento de ataque a las posiciones de la artillería inglesa con posterior retorno al continente se planeó para el 14 de Junio, pero se canceló debido a la rendición de las tropas argentinas.


*A-549, capturado intacto por la Fuerzas Britanicas, este avion lleva un contenedor de MG de calibre 7,62mm adicional.*







Conclusión:

En el aspecto técnico el Pucará fue pensado para otra clase de conflictos. De todas maneras, demostró ser un avión resistente y confiable. Solamente 3 fueron derribados por la acción del enemigo, siendo los demás capturados intactos o destruidos en tierra, de un total de 25 .


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 22, 2008)

*El Pucara como torpedero.*

A mediados de May ‘82, durante el Conflicto del Atlántico Sur, se dispuso por parte del Comando Aéreo Estratégico realizar una serie de vuelos de prueba tendiendo a poner operativo el sistema IA-58 Pucará con el torpedo norteamericano Mk 13 casi desprogramado, por la Armada Argentina. Este torpedo producido entre los años 1943-1945, era de una concepción más bien robusta y fue diseñado para su utilización en lanchas y aviones, nuestra Armada lo usó durante muchos años lanzándolo a 165 km/h desde los aviones Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina.







El responsable de este proyecto se estableció en la Base Naval de Puerto Belgrano. Se provee rápidamente por parte de la Armada de una cantidad suficiente de torpedos a los que se coloca elementos de sujeción (bridas) y se ponen en servicio nuevamente, luego de mucho tiempo, sistemas y mecanismos del torpedo.

El 21 May aterriza en Comandante Espora, el Pucará AX-04 provisto de una filmadora para registrar el momento en que es lanzado el torpedo colocado en la estación central del avión.

El 22 May se efectúa el primer lanzamiento del torpedo Mk 13 con cabeza de ejercicio. La zona fijada por la Armada era a 65 km de Puerto Belgrano en donde se efectúa el mismo día el segundo lanzamiento, el avión adoptó en su carrera final 20º de picada, 555 km/h y a una altura de 100 m desprendió el torpedo, que se destruyó con el impacto. Lo mismo sucede al día siguiente pero ahora el lanzamiento se efectuó con un ángulo de picada de 45 grados, 465 km/h y a una altura aproximada a los 200 metros.

Evidentemente algo faltaba en el torpedo para su empleo desde un avión, como no había disponibles manuales de operaciones para su uso aéreo, solamente se contaba con el dato de que debía ingresar al agua con un ángulo aproximado de 20 grados. Si ese ángulo era menor rebotaría dañándose los mecanismos de control y propulsión y si era mayor se corría el riesgo de que el torpedo quedara "clavado" en el fondo.

Luego de consultas efectuadas a suboficiales retirados que habían estado destinados en el taller de torpedos, se le colocó al Mk 13 un freno aerodinámico en la nariz y un estabilizador horizontal biplano en la cola (agregados que se destruyen al ingresar el torpedo al agua).

Con estos aditamentos el 24 May se efectúan en Trelew los primeros lanzamientos exitosos en el Golfo San José, los mismos se realizaron en vuelo recto y nivelado y a una altura de 15 metros, determinándose la velocidad deseada en 360 km/h, pues velocidades superiores a ésta producían el choque del torpedo con el fondo del mar. Se hicieron aquí 7 pruebas efectuándose otro lanzamiento con cabeza explosiva el 10 Jun en una zona de aguas más profundas con costa acantilada (al norte de Puerto Santa Cruz) pero la profundidad aquí no fue suficiente para los 465 km/h empleados por el Pucará A-566 que reemplazó en este lanzamiento al AX-04.

Se decide un último intento el 14 de Jun en las inmediaciones de la isla Pingüino (cercana a Puerto Deseado) elegida por máxima profundidad y componente escarpado de la costa, fijando la velocidad definitiva en 360 km/h, pero esta operación se cancela definitivamente, mientras se hacían los aprontes del lanzamiento. Es de destacar que simultáneamente con este proyecto también se hicieron estudios para arrojar desde el avión Pucará las minas antibuques Mk 12 (para minar el Estrecho de San Carlos en las Islas Malvinas) pero esto no pasó de las pruebas de enganche en el avión nº1

Breve historial de los aviones que intervienen en el proyecto Pucará torpedero

IA-58 (msn 009) AX-04:
Ex A-509. 
Alta FMA el 5/7/77. 
Alta CEV el 19/9/77. 
Ingreso a inspección de 1050 horas en 1986 (no completada).
Desprogramado y emplazado como monumento en la ciudad de Río Tercero, con matrícula A-537. 
IA-58 A (msn 067) A-566:
Alta FMA el 17/11/81. 
Alta CEV el 7/5/82. 
Asignado al Escuadrón 4 Ataque como monoposto. 
Transferido al Grupo 3 Ataque.

Características técnicas torpedo Mk 13

Alcance: 5000 m
Velocidad: 55 km/h
Peso listo para lanzamiento 970 kg
Carga explosiva (trotyl) 272 kg
Largo 4,10 m
Diámetro 0,57 m
Control direccional giroscópico
Regulación de profundidad máxima 15 m
Propulsión: 2 hélices contrarrotativas accionadas por una turbina (103 hp).


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 24, 2008)

Planeador Escala 1:1







Primer proto:











AX-03 tercer proto con carga maxima de bombas.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 29, 2008)

*Pucara en el extranjero:*

*Uruguay.*






El 12 de Noviembre de 1980, en Córdoba, se firmó el contrato por la exportación de 6 IA-58A Pucará, que incluía una opción por 2 aviones adicionales. Los dos primeros aviones debían entregarse en Abril de 1981 y el resto a razón de uno por mes.

Los IA-58A son destinados a prestar servicio en el Grupo de Aviación Nº 1 de Instrucción y Adiestramiento equipado por entonces con North American T-6 Texan, con asiento en el Aeródromo Militar Ten. 2º M. W. Parallada ( Durazno ). En Mayo de 1981 el personal asignado a estos aviones inicia el Curso de Calificación en IA-58 en Córdoba a cargo del Centro de Ensayos en Vuelo. El 15/05/81 son entregados los dos primeros ejemplares FAU 220 y 221. Las entregas se completan entre Julio y Octubre. quedando incorporados oficialmente el 10 de Octubre de 1981 por Orden del Comando General Nº 2034, que dispone denominar a la nueva unidad Grupo de Aviación 1 de Ataque dependiente de la Brigada Aérea II. 

El primer despliegue operativo con Pucará tuvo lugar en Agosto de 1982 sobre el Polígono de Tiro de La Carolina. Se utilizan principalmente para misiones de ataque y reconocimiento y a lo largo de 20 años de servicio solamente se produjo la pérdida del FAU 225 el 22/07/93 al caer en aguas de la Represa Rincón del Bonete. Los dos últimos IA-58 fueron equipados con navegador VLF/Omega Litton 211-27, el que es operado desde el puesto trasero. Actualmente los Pucará integran el Escuadrón Aéreo 1 ( Ataque ). 







Por ejemplo, las matrículas que correspondían a los A-542, 543, 544, 546, 547 y 548, fueron dados de baja para su venta a la FAU. Hasta el presente el Pucará presta servicios en la FAU, no previéndose su reemplazo en forma inmediata. Los números de identificación van desde el 220 al 225, sin ningún prefijo o letra que los acompañe. 








El esquema de colores utilizado en un primer momento por los uruguayos fueron los tres colores utilizados por los EEUU en Vietnam, a saber: Tan FS 30219, Green FS 34079 y Green FS 34102.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 13, 2008)

*IA-58 en la Fuerza Aerea colombiana*

Los finales de la decada del 80 fueron especialmente sangrientos para Colombia con una terrible escalada en el narcoterrorismo y un aumento en la actividad de sus guerrillas rurales. 

Con la conviccion de que algo tenia que hacerce el presidente de la Republica Argentina Carlos Saul Menem le regalo a la Fuerza Aerea de Colombia 3 aviones IA-58A. 

Los aviones se entregaron en una ceremonia oficial en diciembre de 1989 con la presencia del vicepresidente Eduardo Duhalde. 
Los mismos fueron asignados a la Base de Apiay, más precisamente al Escuadrón de Operaciones Especiales Nº314. 

En tareas COIN reemplazaron a los T-33 y complementaron a los AC-47. El armamento favorito era 4 coheteras carenadas de 19x 70 mm y 6 bombas de fragmentacion argentinas de 100 kg. 







Los números de serie en la FAC fueron los 2201, 2202 y 2203. Poco se sabe por estos lados si los Pucará efectivamente han participado para el fin para el cual fueron donados. Estos aviones volaron hasta finales de 1990 cuando que se quedaron sin repuestos. 
Los vuelos se reiniciaron en marzo de 1991 luego que la FMA enviara un pack de piezas de recambio. 

Pese a que el confiable IA-58 era "El" avion para la tarea la falta de personal entrenado y ( me animo a decir) la corrupcion de la cupula militar colombiana que desaprovecho un avión tan util, mermo notablemente la capacidades de este sistema de armas. 
El esquema de pintura era igual al de la FAA, es decir en metal natural, a excepción, obviamente, de las escarapelas de nacionalidad.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Oct 11, 2008)

*Sri Lanka Air Force:*






A principios de la decada del 90, este remoto pais se convirtio en otro usuario del Pucara.

Mediante la colocación de una orden de compra en Noviembre de 1992, la Fuerza Aérea de Sri Lanka se convirtió en el último operador del Pucará. El Decreto 47/93 del Poder Ejecutivo autorizó la exportación de cuatro aviones, un lote de repuestos, entrenamiento y asistencia técnica. Un total de 17 hombres fue entrenado en la operación y mantenimiento de esa aeronave en Córdoba, al tiempo que se alistaban las unidades seleccionadas. 






Los aviones fueron trasladados hasta la base de Katunayake a bordo de aviones Hércules de la I Brigada Aérea. El primer par de IA-58 se entregó en Diciembre de 1992 y los dos restantes en Marzo de 1993. Son utilizados por el 1º Flying Training Wing con sede en la base de Anuradhapura, que además tiene asignados aviones Siai SF-260W y SF-260TP. 


Los Pucará han sido utilizados ampliamente en vuelos de ataque en apoyo a las fuerzas terrestres hundiendo barcazas de suministro y destruyendo pocisiones enemigas durante el prolongado conflicto contra el Frente Tamil de Liberación. Durante las acciones, el Pucará CA-601 fue derribado el 14 de Julio de 1994 en proximidades de Sandilippai durante el transcurso de la operación "Leap Forward" por un misil portatil SA-7. Esta misma aeronave se había accidentado el 13 de Octubre de 1993, durante un aterrizaje en el aeródromo de Jaffna. 

Los IA-58 de Sri Lanka se caracterizan por el uso de un sistema GPS Trimble. El 27 de Marzo de 1997 el Pucará CA-604 resultó destruido por el transcurso de combates contra el Frente Tamil, no esta claro si se accidento o fue derribado.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Oct 14, 2008)

*Versiones mejoradas del Pucara:*

*IA-58B*

Una variante que incrementa de forma considerable la potencia de fuego.
Este modelo desecha los cañones HS 804 de 20 mm por una pareja de armas francesas Defa 552 de 30mm.






Para albergar a este cañon revolver y su almacen de 125 disparos por arma se modifico la seccion ventral delantera. El perfil del avion denotaba cierto "embarazamiento". Muy pocos de estos aviones se construyeron a mediados de los 80s.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Oct 29, 2008)

*IA-58C*






Este avion incorporaba un blindaje mucho mejor que IA-58A, y posibilidad de emplear misiles Magic Aire-Aire en las punteras alares, lo que lo hacia mucho mas capaz contra helicopteros y aviones ligeros. 

La capacidad de armamento lanzable se mantuvo en 1500 kg. 
La bateria de armamento fija era impresionante: 4 x 7,62mm con 900 dpa, 2 x 20 mm con 270 dpa, mas 1 Defa 553 de 30 mm con 125 disparos

Todo el armamento era apuntado por medio de un HUD (Head Up display, presentador frontal datos) en vez de la mira giroestabilizada habitual.
La cadencia de todas las armas disparadas al unisono era algo asi como 6100 disparos por minuto .


----------

